# NEW POLL: Which string ensemble libraries do you currently own? (Not solo string libraries)



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

After last weeks poll asking for the strings libraries that we are happy with I thought it would be interesting to do a separate poll asking which string libraries each of us currently own so we can compare it to the list of the ones we are actually happy with.

I added a few extra ones onto the list since the last poll and if there are any ensemble strings libraries that you currently own that are not on the list then please let me know and I will add them to the poll.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Anyone considering buying a new string library please take a look at this list to see all the options available to you. If you have any questions about a particular library then click on votes and you can see who owns each library and you can send them a message to answer any specific details you may want to know about it.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 15, 2017)

Does Albion 1 (legacy) count as ONE?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Does Albion 1 (legacy) count as ONE?


Yes


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 15, 2017)

It is not a full string library, but I also have Artist Series Tina Guo


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 15, 2017)

Not sure if the libraries included with Komplete should be included in the list. Most people wouldn't have intentionally bought the libraries they were just bundled in with the package.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> It is not a full string library, but I also have Artist Series Tina Guo


Vik the guy who did the last poll said he was going to do a seperate poll for solo string libraries so I left the solo string libraries off the list.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Not sure if the libraries included with Komplete should be included in the list. Most people wouldn't have intentionally bought the libraries they were just bundled in with the package.


Good observation. I think its ok to have them on there as I think this poll is just to find out which libraries we all have on our systems. You can then compare to the other poll to see which libraries we all actually like to use.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 15, 2017)

I noticed Chris Hein Solo Strings missing from the list.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 15, 2017)

These results are interesting, and somewhat surprising! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Casiquire (Mar 15, 2017)

I think most solo strings are missing. Embertone, LASS FC, VSL Solo Strings, etc are all missing.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 15, 2017)

I felt a little queasy (and light in the pocketbook) after checking off my 14th item on the list ...

Edit: another 16 months have elapsed, so I’ve updated my votes, and now find that I needed to check off 19 items. And the saddest part is that I also own at least four other libraries with strings that aren’t even in the poll (Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions, Metropolis Ark 3, NOVO and Intimate Textures).

Yeah, I guess I have enough string sections now.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 15, 2017)

Faak I consider myself not really into strings and I have 11 on that list faak


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 15, 2017)

Sable/SCS and Mural SSS should really be one. And SSPro would be fairer than Session Strings would be fairer, but interesting.

The one that jumps out is CSS. It would be great to see if the pattern stays the same with a lot more responses.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Casiquire said:


> I think most solo strings are missing. Embertone, LASS FC, VSL Solo Strings, etc are all missing.


I just added to the name of the poll that this doesn't include solo string libraries. There will be a seperate poll coming for solo string libraries!


----------



## Quasar (Mar 15, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Not sure if the libraries included with Komplete should be included in the list. Most people wouldn't have intentionally bought the libraries they were just bundled in with the package.


Good point.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 15, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> Good point.


I see your point Tugboat but I think most people will be aware of that as the other poll shows that not so many people actually use them. It's too late to take them out as I can only add to the list now it's posted and not delete any of the ones already there.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 16, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Faak I consider myself not really into strings and I have 11 on that list faak


Are you Australian?


----------



## Vik (Mar 16, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> There will be a seperate poll coming for solo string libraries!


Please add names of solo string/first chair/quartet etc libraries to this thread:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-solo-first-chair-string-options.54439/page-3


----------



## JanR (Mar 16, 2017)

22 items I should go to rehab..


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 16, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Are you Australian?


For a small fee I can be
Brown paper bag to the usual address


----------



## Vovique (Mar 16, 2017)

24 string libraries on my machine... I honestly thought I had around 6-8.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

Interesting to see that 32.7 % here own *Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings 
*
I don't own any Sonokinetic Libraries, but this makes me interested in checking out these Ostinato Strings, any feedback why they are popular here ?


----------



## JanR (Mar 16, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting to see that 32.7 % here own *Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings
> *
> I don't own any Sonokinetic Libraries, but this makes me interested in checking out these Ostinato Strings, any feedback why they are popular here ?


They were offered as a free download during christmas, thats why


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 16, 2017)

JanR said:


> They were offered as a free download during christmas, thats why



Oh.. l see. 

Are they useful, or frequently used by those who own them ?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 16, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. l see.
> 
> Are they useful, or frequently used by those who own them ?



I liked it, seemed set up well, but I use Action Strings, Session Strings, several ostinato libraries like Luminoso. It was free so hey.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought having 6 on the list was bad enough. I think I have enough Strings.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 23, 2017)

I just added a few libraires I had missed from this list. I make it 98 libraries now and with the new Adventure Strings and Heavyocity string library out soon it will soon be 100 string libraries currently available!


----------



## Lawson. (Mar 23, 2017)

Vovique said:


> 24 string libraries on my machine... I honestly thought I had around 6-8.



I also ended up with 24! It's pretty crazy especially as I generally only use a handful on a regular basis.


----------



## stixman (Mar 23, 2017)

16 string libraries from this list and not finished yet!


----------



## Vik (Mar 23, 2017)

dhowarthmusic said:


> with the new Adventure Strings and Heavyocity string library out soon it will soon be 100 string libraries currently available


I haven't heard about these (and there are many others on your list I know nothing about as well). Thanks for the detective work - I'll add your findings to that other poll in circa a week - but not list every subversion etc. There's currently a limit of 100 response options in polls... 
You mentioned that you have around 40 libraries, didn't you? Have you had time to compare them? Care to share which of them you would use if you only could use, say, three of them?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

Leon Portelance said:


> I thought having 6 on the list was bad enough. I think I have enough Strings.



I know I do! But hey, it's nice getting new stuff. One of the things that tells me a lot about how "advanced" technology really is, is the fact that the East West Hollywood stuff is pretty darn old and still beats a good portion of the competition imo. I've heard and own great libraries, but I haven't heard or messed with anything that can replace those. Just my opinion.

I am curious about the Sample Modeling.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 23, 2017)

I thought I had over 20 string libraries, but I have just 6 from the list. Gotta buy more!


----------



## Vik (Mar 23, 2017)

I have 6 (not including solo/first chair libraries), use only 4, and plan to get only one or two more. I could probably do well with only Berlin, CSS and a chamber library (and some more esoteric string libraries, like SF Evo Grid).


----------



## byzantium (Mar 23, 2017)

Very interesting results so far. I don't know how representative this poll might be of actual market share (smallish sample size) (and of course different products are on the market for different lengths of time), and perhaps developers do their own market research, but I'd say this poll could be quite interesting to the developers. Interestingly, more people have CSS than SCS (but not if you include Sable). CS2 numbers are also very high / comparable to those. Action Strings numbers are high (but maybe this is because it is bundled with Komplete (don't know I don't have Komplete)). Symphobia 1 numbers seem low given how long this product is on the market. This may reflect lower-key marketing / advertising from Project Sam, the age of the product, the price of the product, a younger / more recent profile of the voters, all of these, or none of these. Perhaps not the age of the product because East/West has predictably high numbers. I was quite surprised with the high share of Ark1. And of Albion V. 8Dio has quite a share if you add them all up, but a fair chunk of this could be due to the 70% off since before Christmas. Interesting poll none the less.


----------



## Vik (Mar 23, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Interestingly, more people have CSS than SCS (but not if you include Sable)


If you look at the overview of who voted, at least in the other poll, you'll see that there are many Sable owners who also voted for SCS. So for several reasons, and with so few votes, there's nothing remotely scientific with surveys like these.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 23, 2017)

Vik said:


> I haven't heard about these (and there are many others on your list I know nothing about as well). Thanks for the detective work - I'll add your findings to that other poll in circa a week - but not list every subversion etc. There's currently a limit of 100 response options in polls...
> You mentioned that you have around 40 libraries, didn't you? Have you had time to compare them? Care to share which of them you would use if you only could use, say, three of them?


Hi Vic,

I actually have 50 of the string libraries on the poll which is just over half of those currently available. I didn't realize I had so many of them as I've bought them all over a number of years and when compiling the list I'm amazed how many string libraries have been made. It's hard to say which are the best as they are all different and some are better for different styles of music.

Hollywood Strings, Berlin Strings, Cinematic Strings 2 or Cinematic Studio Strings are high on my favorites list but for pop music many of my orchestral string libraries just don't blend well with other pop instruments and I find the Kirk Hunter libraries are better for pop stuff and string pads etc. I really like the playability of the strings from Kirk Hunters Virtuoso Ensembles (which not many people seem to own) and also his Concert Strings 1,2 or 3 and I would use them over my Spitfire Chamber Strings in most situations. Lots of people seem to own Spitfire Chamber Strings but for me I rarely use them as I prefer other libraries that I own. The Berlin Strings Exp A and B are one of my favorites as they are not too bright and their sul tasto is far superior to any other sul tasto out there with multiple velocity layers and they provide a very smooth sound.

I think of all the libraries I have then I have to say that Kirk Hunters programming is the best in my opinion as his legato is the smoothest with no latency issues like the delay in Cinematic Studio Strings legato and Hollywood Strings legato. He allows you to play very smooth polyphonic legato patches with both Mod wheel and keyboard velocity control at the same time which I'm surprised most of the libraries don't allow you to do as they limit dynamics control to just the Mod wheel. He also gives you more control over vibrato than any of my other libraries as he allows you to choose the intensity and speed of the vibrato together with the volume of the vibrato.

I actually like all my libraries for different reasons and for different types of music and they can all be blended together to achieve the sound that the particular style of music requires. I have been beta testing a new product coming out very soon that allows you to blend all your libraries together much easier. Some of the libraries are just too bright and don't blend very well but this product solves this problem and I am sure it will be very popular. I can't give out any more infomation about it at the moment.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 23, 2017)

JanR said:


> 22 items I should go to rehab..



I'm up there too, perhaps this is just a sign to use the great purchases we have rather than looking at the latest releases. I'm glad the last few hybrid strings have not inticed me.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 23, 2017)

Not sure what you mean by the other poll (I was just referring to just the results displayed when I completed this one), but yes of course these things are absolutely not accurate or scientific, but I do find this poll interesting none the less, given that it reflects a selection of the current VIC visitors (those who have completed the poll of course), and to me it gives some kind of unscientific but interesting perspective and framing for reviews/comments about different products, to see some kind of a vague snapshot of the kind of proportions of people that own those products / perhaps felt strongly enough about those products to purchase them (whether that was through quality of those products or the price or the ratio of those two).



Vik said:


> If you look at the overview of who voted, at least in the other poll, you'll see that there are many Sable owners who also voted for SCS. So for several reasons, and with so few votes, there's nothing remotely scientific with surveys like these.


----------



## JonSolo (Mar 23, 2017)

And I think you left off UVI Orchestral Suite (since you DID include other all-in-ones). 

Just shy of 30 here.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 23, 2017)

You need to combine Sable and SCS, they are exactly the same thing


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 23, 2017)

Not sure that this really makes any difference as not available anymore (though maybe coming back in repackage) but what about Mural Evolutions?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 23, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And I think you left off UVI Orchestral Suite (since you DID include other all-in-ones).
> 
> Just shy of 30 here.


I just added it to the list. I also have that one and forgot about it!


----------



## Vik (Mar 23, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Not sure what you mean by the other poll


The other poll is here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/poll-your-favourite-string-libraries-and-why.60460/
This poll is about which libraries people own, the other one is about libraries they consider their favorites.

"it reflects a selection of the current VIC visitors"

Not in a 'fair' way, if people who eg have bought Sable and then updated to Spitfire Chamber Strings vote for both products.

This poll (about owning) has a lot votes; the other poll still has more voters - but of course fewer votes - because people own more libs than they have favorite libs. The idea behind this second poll was to compare the two. For instance if a lib has 60 users/owners, but only 10 of them are happy it's it, we know that most of its users here don't actually think that that lib is terrific. But all is a little distorted with 'double votes'.
So when you write "more people have CSS than SCS (but not if you include Sable)", that's actually based on figuring out the number of users by adding Sable and SCS, which doesn't make sense if the same users have voted for both these libraries.

So, for this to make sense, I encourage people to edit their votes, especially in the other poll, because having these products counting like two separate libs would equal considering Logic 10 and Logic 11 two different DAWs in a poll about favorite DAWs, and count someone who voted for both ad two users.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks @Vik, I'll have a look at that one now.



Vik said:


> The other poll is here:
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/poll-your-favourite-string-libraries-and-why.60460/
> This poll is about which libraries people own, the other one is about libraries they consider their favorites.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 25, 2017)

I have one that's missing in the List: Spitfire Albion 1 (the old one, not Albion ONE)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> I have one that's missing in the List: Spitfire Albion 1 (the old one, not Albion ONE)



And that's a good one imo. Glad I own both.


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 25, 2017)

There's even another one missing that I own and like: http://www.indiginus.com/solidstatehome.html


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 25, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> I have one that's missing in the List: Spitfire Albion 1 (the old one, not Albion ONE)


I should have put 'Albion 1 or One' as one option instead of just Albion One on the poll but its too late to change it now as I can't change the names on the poll after it's created. I think most people will just tick it if they own either and I'm sure most people who have the original have the newer one too. It looks to be the most owned library on the poll at the moment!


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 25, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> There's even another one missing that I own and like: http://www.indiginus.com/solidstatehome.html


Thanks for your suggestion. I just added it to the list. I had not heard of it but it looks good! 

There are now 100 libraries on the list and I can't add any more to it as I've reached the maximum allowed for a poll on here.

I hope everyone finds it useful even as a resource to find out about string libraries that we may not have even heard of.


----------



## JanR (Mar 26, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I'm up there too, perhaps this is just a sign to use the great purchases we have rather than looking at the latest releases. I'm glad the last few hybrid strings have not inticed me.


True, I agree! Some expensive libraries I bought for just 1 or 2 patches I "needed", but I have no regrets, Totally happy with all the purchases and able to use the expressions and colors I want.

But those new hybrid string libraries havent enticed me either.


----------



## JanR (Mar 26, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. l see.
> 
> Are they useful, or frequently used by those who own them ?


I havent given them a serious look yet


----------



## Vik (May 1, 2017)

So - the most bought string library out there, according to this poll, is Albion One/1. Congratulations, Spitfire.


----------



## Vastman (May 1, 2017)

You should add Novo


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2017)

Vik said:


> So - the most bought string library out there, according to this poll, is Albion One/1. Congratulations, Spitfire.



Interesting, although Albion One is not strictly a Strings Library.


----------



## Vik (May 1, 2017)

Vastman said:


> You should add Novo


Done. (Here: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/poll-what-are-your-favourite-string-libraries-and-why.60460/ )


----------



## Vik (May 1, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, although Albion One is not strictly a Strings Library.


True. But strings are an important part of it.
On the other hand - in this (and the other) poll it somehow covers two libraries, since Albion 1 and Albion One are two different products but only have one poll entry. So maybe it's unfair to combine these votes and claim that Albion is the most sold string library - since some of the voters may not even own Albion One, but Albion 1?


----------



## galactic orange (May 1, 2017)

How about Musical Sampling Adventure Strings?


----------



## Vik (May 1, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> How about Musical Sampling Adventure Strings?


It is in the other poll (see link above), but IIRR; @dhowarthmusic - who created this poll/thread - has already reached the current limit of 100 poll options. If that's correct, he can't add more libraries until some admin changes that setting.


----------



## premjj (Jul 19, 2018)

Can someone please share similar thread(s), if any, about other VIs like piano, guitars, percussion, basses etc. ?

I mean, more from a non-orchestral perspective?


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 24, 2018)

Got only 3 (SF A1, OT BS 1st chair, EWQLSO Gold). 
Also got Sable ensemble but I didn't check since it's far from the full collection...


----------



## StillLife (Jul 24, 2018)

I miss Spitfire Symphonic Evo and OA chamber evo in the list.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 24, 2018)

I enjoy polls, so... 18 Libraries on this list.

Love layering Libraries though:
Here is some random noodling with layered strings


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 24, 2018)

Might be irrelevant, but I own Sonokinetic Minimal, it's not on the list.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm surprised Albion One has done so well; that would be one of the last string libraries I'd use. Just my ears, but those are some pretty synthy strings...actually I should amend that. The longs can sound that way, but I have found use for the shorts (perhaps the _most_ useful being the combination/short patch).

Overall, I would have been better off just sticking with Legacy. And I tell prospective upgraders the same thing.


----------



## robgb (Jul 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The longs can sound that way, but I have found use for the shorts (perhaps the _most_ useful being the combination/short patch).


The shorts are very nice. Still I find I rarely use them. Not sure why.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> The shorts are very nice. Still I find I rarely use them. Not sure why.



That unfortunately goes for Albion One as a whole. I was especially dumb when this first came out; at the time I figured I'd pick up the Albion Legacy to get an idea of things, then upgrade. 

No upgrade was necessary, but I fell for the hype. Not since, though...since then the only thing I bought first day was the BHOT and no regrets there.

Spitfire does have some really good marketing folks working there (or maybe it was just a very unthinking mistake on my part).


----------



## markleake (Jul 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm surprised Albion One has done so well; that would be one of the last string libraries I'd use. Just my ears, but those are some pretty synthy strings...actually I should amend that. The longs can sound that way, but I have found use for the shorts (perhaps the _most_ useful being the combination/short patch).
> 
> Overall, I would have been better off just sticking with Legacy. And I tell prospective upgraders the same thing.


I occasionally use it. Sometimes that sound is what you want. The con sord longs can be useful, and patches like the octave strings.

But totally agree on the Albion 1 Legacy statement, the strings in that library are beautiful and very useful often.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 24, 2018)

markleake said:


> I occasionally use it. Sometimes that sound is what you want. The con sord longs can be useful, and patches like the octave strings.
> 
> But totally agree on the Albion 1 Legacy statement, the strings in that library are beautiful and very useful often.



I agree, in fact the Legacy is a fine library in and of itself imo.

I do remember the legato woodwinds not being bad at all, really. I'm being too hard on Albion One; for me to have active buyer's remorse years after its release is probably pretty darn silly.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I agree, in fact the Legacy is a fine library in and of itself imo.
> 
> I do remember the legato woodwinds not being bad at all, really. I'm being too hard on Albion One; for me to have active buyer's remorse years after its release is probably pretty darn silly.


It also has upper woodwinds, which is an increasing rarity in these kinds of libraries.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 25, 2018)

I own a ridiculous 14 of those. I only checked 11 but realized I’d missed 3. 

Utterly bizarre.


----------



## Vik (Jul 26, 2018)

premjj said:


> Can someone please share similar thread(s), if any, about other VIs like piano, guitars, percussion, basses etc. ?
> 
> I mean, more from a non-orchestral perspective?


I've started threads like this by trying to assemble a list of the VIs in question (with help from google etc) and post it here, asking what I have been missing. When the list seems complete, I've started a poll (and added more options to the poll later when needed). So - if you want a similar thread about percussion or pianos or something else, why not start one?


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 26, 2018)

A little ashamed that I have 37 of these on the list. When I first started this I fell for a lot of hype. I just wanted everything - really stupid looking back.


----------



## premjj (Jul 28, 2018)

Vik said:


> I've started threads like this by trying to assemble a list of the VIs in question (with help from google etc) and post it here, asking what I have been missing. When the list seems complete, I've started a poll (and added more options to the poll later when needed). So - if you want a similar thread about percussion or pianos or something else, why not start one?



Thanks. It did cross my mind but wanted to confirm first if a similar poll has already been done.

Didn't find anything here when I searched thread titles for the word "poll" though.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 3, 2018)

Those % numbers can't be right...the first 6 entries add up to more than 100....


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 3, 2018)

Ummm.

People own more than one string library.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 3, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> Ummm.
> 
> People own more than one string library.



Makes sense yes. Thank you!


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 4, 2018)

Glad it helped.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 4, 2018)

I notice we are missing 8Dio Century Strings, Century Sordino Strings and Century Ostinato Strings.
Which I also have...


----------

